# Trying to make optic stand but need help



## Ithinktomuch (2 Mar 2014)

So the title says what im doing.
im trying to make a spirits optic stand I have it all planned out in my head I am an utter beginner to woodwork and have come across a little hickup.
so the stand is going to be a upside down T shape stand.
what my problem is is that I want to sink my upright slice of wood into my horizontal piece but do not no how to cut out a big enough piece without ruining the whole thing, when I was getting my edges straight I started to a chisel and noticed that it split the wood, taking out quite a chunk so I bought a belt sander to neaten it up but thats too wide to make a grove to sit my upright piece of wood in. 

Any help would be a great help to me but remember im a complete beginner so im limited to my tools and this is the wood im using is the only wood suitable I have so must work first time too


----------



## nev (2 Mar 2014)

A Mortise and tenon joint is what you are attempting I believe. Have a search on youtube etc for some how to's and tips e.g http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3jByNHeGxs
The mortise (hole) can be expedited by removing the bulk of the waste wit a drill first then clean the edges with a chisel.
an alternative if short on tools would be a dowelling joint - you only need a drill.


----------



## Ithinktomuch (2 Mar 2014)

Perfect thanks for that
very helpful


----------

